# Here's my two lovely babies.



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Bad A.









Princess









Princess turned from a dull brown to black, green, and blue. I'm so thrilled to be her mommy.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool! But it's a lil blurry and the flash messed it up a bit... nvm I myself got problems with aquatic photography.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice pics! bad a.. has some nice colors!!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

look like they are in good shape. the female even have the vertical stripe. sign of ready to breed, so you are doing a good job there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!They both have great colours!!!


----------

